# Puppy food.... AHHHHH Orijen?



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok Dax came with Royal Canin large breed puppy. I bought the biggest bag. Didn't realize how low we got  Either I have to make a 2 hour drive tomorrow to get more, or buy what our tiny pet store has which is Orijen. Reading, it seems like a very good food. Is it worth the extra money? Also I would have to switch fast  I only have about 2 days of food left  
Originally I was going to switch to Chicken soup for the dogs soul which is what my little dog is on. 
Thoughts PLEASE. I need to decide in the next hour.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

If you have any of the Chicken Soup Dog food left from you other dog then I would try that since you said you were going to switch him to that anyways.

If that's not an option I would buy the smallest size Orijen possible and mix a little with what you have left of the old and if that doesn't sit well then I'd be taking a road trip


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

A LOT better than Royal Canin. 

Do a search for Orijen. You'll read lots of threads here on it. Not so much on Royal Canin. *shudder*


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Orijen is a lot better than Royal Canin - I fed it to Xander but recently switched to a different grain free food that he seems to be doing really well on. 

Switching over two days...rough. I would expect some upset tummy but hopefully that won't happen. 

I don't know anything about the Chicken Soup food.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have had experience with Royal canin and I really am impressed with this brand. My cats have been one it for 4 years and they are gorgeous and healthy. My shepherd, on the other hand, only lasted two months on it till she decided she didn't want it anymore. I have heard good things about Orijen, but I have never tried it before. In all honesty, its up to you. Both are good brands, but what do you feel most comfortable with trying and keeping your puppy on? Is the drive worth the royal canin? Are you comfortable with royal canin? If not, maybe consider orijen. Most of the time when we think of other brands is because we have an issue with the one we currently have our pets on. 

Two days worth is good to mix with your puppy's food for now. I expect a few runs, because of the change of food, but nothing drastic. It's up to you. Good luck. =)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to feed Orijen and loved it, but had to drive 90 mins one way to get it. I agree, you might see loose stools switching to it that fast because it's rather rich, but you might not. You could always cook some brown rice and chicken and mix in the Orijen for a few days for preventative measures


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

5 replies!!!!! You guys ROCK!!!!! Thank you SO much for the help. I think I will buy the Orijen. It will cost a bit more being in a small town but I can get it in the city next time. At least then if I run out I'm not panicking again! Hopefully the switch will be easy. If not I'll add some brown rice and chicken. THANK YOU!!!
Should I mix his food and the orijen first or add those AND the chicken and rice?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

ladybugmomma said:


> 5 replies!!!!! You guys ROCK!!!!! Thank you SO much for the help. I think I will buy the Orijen. It will cost a bit more being in a small town but I can get it in the city next time. At least then if I run out I'm not panicking again! Hopefully the switch will be easy. If not I'll add some brown rice and chicken. THANK YOU!!!
> Should I mix his food and the orijen first or add those AND the chicken and rice?


Mix his food asap. It will also benefit if you mix the two AND add the chicken and brown rice. Remember to double boil the rice. (meaning cook it twice).


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

ok thank you! I didn't know to cook double.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

2nd.. I still have 2 small sample bags from the breeder, Both are Royal canin, one is large breed and one is german shepherd puppy. When we bought the big bag we bought LB. Should I use both to help with the transition or just the LB ? I'm not sure how different the two actually are. I don't want to make it worse for him. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

ok so a little more then I thought. He eats about 4 cups a day and I have about 10 cups. So I'll start out 70 % old food.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I was able to spread his old food over 4 days with the new Orijen. He LOVES the orijen. And I have noticed he eats less of it then the Royal Canin. Best thing.. no loose poops  So happy with the switch!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

ladybugmomma said:


> ok so a little more then I thought. He eats about 4 cups a day and I have about 10 cups. So I'll start out 70 % old food.





ladybugmomma said:


> Well I was able to spread his old food over 4 days with the new Orijen. He LOVES the orijen. And I have noticed he eats less of it then the Royal Canin. Best thing.. no loose poops  So happy with the switch!


Yes, he should def. be eating less now with the better food. My GSD is about 4.5 months and eats 2.5 cups a day...weight per our breeder, trainer, and vet is stated to be perfect and a bit more on the lean side which is where I want her while she develops.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

2.5 cups of Orijen? Dax eats a little over 3. Is it too much?


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

ladybugmomma said:


> 2.5 cups of Orijen? Dax eats a little over 3. Is it too much?


2.5 cups of Wellness LBP...I'd go with what the back of the bag recommends for his weight and adjust from there. 

Here is how mine looks:


----------

